# Pics from EMMA and ISACA in Thailand 2009



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

I got this from otosaigon.com, a local vietnamese forums. Their EMMA reps went to Thailand and see how the competition are organized . 

Anyway, I've seen SO MANY DLS speakers and amps in that competition and now i wanna get myself one....  . 

There's also one of my favourite car is the black civic with audison set up. They have Audison speaker installed as well so that's kinda blow me away .


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i really love a lot of those install's theme...so...results?


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

i'm still waiting for part 2 of day 2 to upload from the original poster... i think this one is just ISACA contest ... the EMMA ones probably he'll post up soon


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'm jealous.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Shoot! just look at all that sexy & $$$$$ hardware.  Hmmm, the installs pretty much resemble Bing's craftsmanship.

I only wish we could get the same trophies here in the west coast


----------



## Sponge (Nov 16, 2008)

veloze said:


> Hmmm, the installs pretty much resemble Bing's craftsmanship.


Especially with all the DLS :laugh:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

veloze said:


> Shoot! just look at all that sexy & $$$$$ hardware.  Hmmm, the installs pretty much resemble Bing's craftsmanship.
> 
> *I only wish we could get the same trophies here in the west coast *


hint hint Todd...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> hint hint Todd...


Todd mentioned that we have new ones.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

khanhfat said:


>


mmmmm Thesis goodness


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BassBaller5 said:


> mmmmm Thesis goodness


Doesn't look like he had any money left for the Thesis Amps.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

yay TEAM DLS! =) They sure do have a lot of nice quality Installs over there in Thailand.


----------



## Cerberus2k7 (Jun 6, 2009)

I want that Supra! :drool:


----------

